# Interesting Ebay auction



## golddiggingdude (Feb 14, 2012)

Vintage Aircraft boards for $15+? You would think airplanes have more PM %...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Computer-co...736576271?pt=Motherboards&hash=item256ca5830f


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2012)

golddiggingdude said:


> Vintage Aircraft boards for $15+? You would think airplanes have more PM %...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Computer-co...736576271?pt=Motherboards&hash=item256ca5830f



Is that your auction? No shame to admit that you are selling them. I cant bid as I am not in US.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 14, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> Is that your auction?


No Pat that is not him.
Golddiggerdude,we already have another thread for ebay auctions like this.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=7109&start=960&hilit=ebay


----------



## MysticColby (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't think this falls under "The Best of Ebay". This is more like "The Good Deals of Ebay"


----------



## jimdoc (Feb 14, 2012)

MysticColby said:


> I don't think this falls under "The Best of Ebay". This is more like "The Good Deals of Ebay"



You won't know if it is a good deal until you see what the reserve is.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 14, 2012)

But they are certainly much better boards than motherboards to play with.


----------



## trashmaster (Feb 15, 2012)

That price will not stay there longe ;;  He will get alot more for them . :roll: 

he has another action for CPUS and not one is turned where you can tell what type cpu it is ( i'm gussing p-4 ) :twisted: .

and he will get a better price as the dayes go by. :|


----------



## golddiggingdude (Feb 17, 2012)

patnor1011 said:


> golddiggingdude said:
> 
> 
> > Vintage Aircraft boards for $15+? You would think airplanes have more PM %...
> ...



No. I am not selling anything on ebay.

And if I was selling something, wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to avoid all the ebay stuff and sell directly here? lol.

I'm just curious about the airline electronics.


----------



## golddiggingdude (Feb 17, 2012)

mic said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your auction?
> ...



Sorry about that.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2012)

golddiggingdude said:


> Sorry about that.


No worries.Colby is right,this wouldn't really be suited for that thread anyways,therefore I was wrong.


----------

